# Meat Goat information Found on Web



## mxgasa (Jul 2, 2008)

My hubby found this website:
http://www2.luresext.edu/goats/training/QAtoc.html

It has FREE information about Meat Goats. You can read it online, print it or download some of it to your MP3 player.

Just wanted to share 

Michelle


----------

